# A simple question.



## grannieannie (Feb 18, 2012)

OK...here's a new simple question......you've probably already gathered I'm really nosy and like to know what goes on in peoples lives...soooooo....

What are you planning to do tomorrow ???

I'll do the usual housewife things..cooking, sweeping floors etc...buttttt...tomorrow afternoon hubby and I will be clearing out the bedrooms because we're having the carpets professionally cleaned Monday morning. I've been wanting to have this done for soooooo long. Going to be a pain in the butt moving stuff, but will be worth the effort.

OK...now it's your turn.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 18, 2012)

Working 12hrs again machining train wheels. Lots of fun


----------



## gosia (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking after 6 kids :shock: now hang on did I really agree to this?.....

I guess my reptile enclosures will be sparking clean 

Good luck with moving the furniture!


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 18, 2012)

Write my book


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 18, 2012)

housework housework and more housework I am sooooo behind !!!!!!
I have Monday off work and so I will be doing more housework housework and more housework !!


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 18, 2012)

sleep in XD


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 18, 2012)

im cooking my hubby brekky in bed, then we are going to pick up Tilly from her grandma's and then take her to our friends twins 2nd birthday, where i will probably consume to much food and rum but will hae fun doing so! lol


----------



## Khagan (Feb 18, 2012)

Clean my room.. If i can be bothered to stop being lazy =p.


----------



## james.5 (Feb 18, 2012)

heaps of homework unfortunatly, but sunday is cleaning day, so fish, birds and lizards get a cleaning as well as my room.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 18, 2012)

Well wake up in the mornin feeling like P'diddy theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen breaky theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen tafe assignment theeeeeeeeeeeeen 1st game of soccer for the year theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen work theeeeeeeeeeeeeen sleep ; )


----------



## baker (Feb 18, 2012)

spend most of the day working at snakes downunder. then have to be at my second job by 4 to supervisor until shut. i have a very busy day lined up.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 18, 2012)

Honestly... I have no idea. I plan to be woken up by the kids then follow my nose until sundown


----------



## Trouble (Feb 18, 2012)

Wake up in hospital, have physio, IV medications, then dad picks me up for an afternoon at home, play the drums, check on all my 'babies' and then have a lamb roast for dinner before coming back to the hospital that night. Should be a good day  
I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 18, 2012)

Trouble said:


> Wake up in hospital, have physio, IV medications, then dad picks me up for an afternoon at home, play the drums, check on all my 'babies' and then have a lamb roast for dinner before coming back to the hospital that night. Should be a good day
> I hope everyone has a good weekend!


 why r u in the hospital?


----------



## Trouble (Feb 18, 2012)

jakessnake3799 said:


> why r u in the hospital?



I have Cystic Fibrosis & currently waiting for a double lung transplant


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 18, 2012)

Trouble said:


> I have Cystic Fibrosis & currently waiting for a double lung transplant



Wow...


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 18, 2012)

I have my nephews birthday at the mean fiddler in rouse hill ! So looking forward to a yummy steak and a few cold ones  oh and the reptile show they do for the kiddies


----------



## Trouble (Feb 18, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> Write my book



What are you writing about? I'd love to be creative enough to write a book!


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 18, 2012)

Trouble said:


> What are you writing about? I'd love to be creative enough to write a book!



It's a book advocating atheism, which is the view that god does not exist


----------



## Trouble (Feb 18, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> It's a book advocating atheism, which is the view that god does not exist



Ohh that sounds interesting, definitely something I'd want to have a read of  If you don't mind, could I have a read of the final draft when you're done?!


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 18, 2012)

Trouble said:


> Ohh that sounds interesting, definitely something I'd want to have a read of  If you don't mind, could I have a read of the final draft when you're done?!



You certainly may  I can send you chapters as I finish them if you like as well?


----------



## Trouble (Feb 18, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> You certainly may  I can send you chapters as I finish them if you like as well?



That would be awesome, thank you! I'll pm you my email address


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 18, 2012)

Trouble said:


> Wake up in hospital, have physio, IV medications, then dad picks me up for an afternoon at home, play the drums, check on all my 'babies' and then have a lamb roast for dinner before coming back to the hospital that night. Should be a good day
> I hope everyone has a good weekend!



The roast lamb bit will be good...xxxx Sorry about the hospital bit though !!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 18, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> I have my nephews birthday at the mean fiddler in rouse hill ! So looking forward to a yummy steak and a few cold ones  oh and the reptile show they do for the kiddies




One of my favourite places!!! i didnt know they did a reptile show!



Trouble said:


> Wake up in hospital, have physio, IV medications, then dad picks me up for an afternoon at home, play the drums, check on all my 'babies' and then have a lamb roast for dinner before coming back to the hospital that night. Should be a good day
> I hope everyone has a good weekend!




Your family and babies will be glad to see you, im sure being at home will be much nicer than the hospital. Hope you have a lovely day trouble x


----------



## Trouble (Feb 19, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> The roast lamb bit will be good...xxxx Sorry about the hospital bit though !!!



Yeah, I can't wait for the roast! Love a good roast  Thanks hun xxx I hope you have a lovely weekend, don't get too tired moving everything around & cleaning  



newtolovingsnake said:


> Your family and babies will be glad to see you, im sure being at home will be much nicer than the hospital. Hope you have a lovely day trouble x



Thank you, NTLS  x can't wait to see my snakes, they make everything better  Home is always a lot better then hospital! Have a lovely day tomorrow!


----------



## Defective (Feb 19, 2012)

If I could I would take your place. I love hospitals like I love reptiles. Mainly coz I can understand all the medical jargon and surgeries/ procedures fascinate me. The forked the better


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 19, 2012)

Cleaning out enclosures then off to play some pool and drinkin.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> One of my favourite places!!! i didnt know they did a reptile show!
> 
> Yeah apparently Sunday's are family day or sum thing like that at the fider & my sis in law was saying they have a kiddies area which they have a farm zoo one Sunday, disco on another & luckily for 'me' tomorrow there's the reptile show


----------



## Channaz (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to the gym for a couple of hours and then have a family barbeque. In between times, I will be jumping up and down with excitement over my new woma, lol.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 19, 2012)

Defective said:


> If I could I would take your place. I love hospitals like I love reptiles. Mainly coz I can understand all the medical jargon and surgeries/ procedures fascinate me. The forked the better



:lol: feel free! I understand all the medical jargon too, but I'm just over coming in every 4-6 weeks for 2-3 weeks at a time. Just get your 'outside' life back in order, then you start to get sick again and have to come back. 
I'm all for the gory procedures too :lol: love freaking people out with that stuff haha. I have a gastrostamy button that I put suppliment feeds in, and I can remove it to change it - so every now & then when my mother is annoying me, I remove it and it freaks her out :lol::lol: I find it funny, but everyone else finds it sick - I have a weird sense of humor haha.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

People with chronic conditions often develop a weird sense of humour....you should here the jokes I make about my mastectomy.... :lol:


----------



## Defective (Feb 19, 2012)

The Jokes I make about epilepsy and iih incredible. You can't dwell on chronic conditions


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 19, 2012)

Trouble said:


> I have Cystic Fibrosis & currently waiting for a double lung transplant


 oh no thats sad. at least u can get out of the hospital.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 19, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> People with chronic conditions often develop a weird sense of humour....you should here the jokes I make about my mastectomy.... :lol:




I think it probably becomes necessary to joke about these things other wise you must just die a little inside with every setback. its awesome that you and trouble can still see the funny side of things... Alot of people would just curl up in a corner and cry.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll hopefully be seeing a friend who is getting out of prison today. Apparently he has a lot of interesting stories to tell us! After that we'll probably ride our motorcycles


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 19, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I'll hopefully be seeing a friend who is getting out of prison today. Apparently he has a lot of interesting stories to tell us! After that we'll probably ride our motorcycles


 ummmm why was he in prison?


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 19, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I'll hopefully be seeing a friend who is getting out of prison today. Apparently he has a lot of interesting stories to tell us! After that we'll probably ride our motorcycles



Is it odd that I automatically added after this statement: "And then we'll go for tea in the park!"


----------



## starr9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well Ill be getting everything ready for uni 2morrow!!! Cooking up lunch's, printing off notes, ordering text books, working out where my classes will be (our uni has moved to a new building!) trying to get my brother in law to help out around the house (he plays COD every day for 3-6hrs a day... im so over that game atmo!) Washing and cleaning the house! Then if the rain stays away we will take the dogs for a much needed walk!


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 19, 2012)

jakessnake3799 said:


> ummmm why was he in prison?



Incitement to murder.

Wife's plot to murder | Geelong, VIC, Australia

I bought my first motorcycle from Sherie, I paid it off over a few months. It wasn't long before she showed herself to be very moody and a compulsive liar. She told her children who were 6 and 10 at the time that she had cancer which was a lie. Nobody believed much of what came out of her mouth, but she'd been telling Wayne and I that her husband was beating her and raping her. Wayne was angry about it, but it was Sherie's plan to have him killed. It started off as her wanting him bashed but soon turned to her wanting him dead. Wayne and Sherie's affair was an emotional one only, he used to complain to us about that lol.

After I paid the bike off I got away from Sherie, she'd mentioned to me once about getting Wayne to knock her husband off but because she was so full of crap and was more talk than anything I thought it was just another one of her drama queen lies. It was two years after I cut contact with her that I heard she'd been arrested and I was shocked, I really didn't think she was serious.

Wayne got in trouble because he went with Sherie to the meetings with the "hit man" who was actually an undercover cop. He went for a drive with the undercover cop and showed him a road where Rick liked to ride his bike that was an accident black spot. Wayne had got tired of Sherie and had ended their friendship altogether, and in reality didn't want Rick dead. Rick was never hurt.

My wife wanted me dead | Geelong, VIC, Australia

Wayne is now 60 and the only other time he's had trouble with the law was when a friend of his stole hubcaps and put them in Wayne's car. This was briefly discussed in court one of the times I went. Wayne was friends with a senior constable who had been in the police force for 31 years and she was shocked, and testified that this was not Wayne's usual behaviour at all. 

He's always taken full responsibility for his part in this, and said it was his own stupid fault. He's very loyal to his friends, and that was a major problem in this case. I've known him for 5 1/2 years and I've found Wayne to be a loyal friend, and I have no problems with him.



Nighthawk said:


> Is it odd that I automatically added after this statement: "And then we'll go for tea in the park!"



Lol! Now that would be a funny sight  If we do go out on the bikes I'll record it and post it


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 19, 2012)

A very loyal friend indeed Tahlia, sounds like a good bloke to have on your side. It's a shame that he tripped up on this, but that's one of the pitfalls of being a loyal mate I suppose and, given her stories, it's understandable. Good on him for owning it, that takes integrity right there.
Have a good ride; if your weather's anything like ours today it'll be a good day for it


----------



## Emma_bee (Feb 19, 2012)

First I'll be having to run the dogs then clean the pens, clean the cat house. Chuck the dogs in the car with my fishing gear and gun and hit the bush! Fish for a few hours then wait for the piggies to bunker down at midday and do a bit of hunting.

Roll out a towel have a nap, fish some more, cook dinner on the fire. make a cup of tea. pack stuff in the car, drive home and pass out on the lounge.

I LOVE MY SUNDAYS!


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 19, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> A very loyal friend indeed Tahlia, sounds like a good bloke to have on your side. It's a shame that he tripped up on this, but that's one of the pitfalls of being a loyal mate I suppose and, given her stories, it's understandable. Good on him for owning it, that takes integrity right there.
> Have a good ride; if your weather's anything like ours today it'll be a good day for it



I've spoken to Rick since all this and he said he has no ill will towards Wayne, he said Wayne just got sucked in by her, and he absolutely did. He certainly is a good person to have on your side, he'll always stand up for you that's for sure! I didn't actually see him for about 4 years, he was still caught up with Sherie when I finished paying the bike off and got away from there. Two years later they were arrested but Wayne got bail. Another two years after that he pulled up at our house on his bike. My Mother answered the door, she said he looked nervous, he didn't know how we were going to react to him or if we'd want anything to do with him, but my Mother opened the door and said "it's about bloody time you came around!" He sat at our table for about 3 hours and told us all about what happened, and after that he'd come around every second weekend, sometimes with police interview transcripts. It was very interesting stuff!

It does look like a good day to be out on the bike, but Wayne will have to put up with me being a learner who's only being riding for 2 weeks... I bet he'll enjoy that! :lol:


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 19, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Working 12hrs again machining train wheels. Lots of fun



Sounds like you have things on track


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Sounds like you have things on track
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...



But with these things, you can easily get railroaded......


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 19, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Sounds like you have things on track
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...





GSXR_Boy said:


> But with these things, you can easily get railroaded......



It's the end of the line for you two... chug along now before things get too loco


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 19, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> It's the end of the line for you two... chug along now before things get too loco



You are sending out the wrong signals.

Endeavour


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm doing the locomotion............ ha ha getting derailed here:?



Nighthawk said:


> It's the end of the line for you two... chug along now before things get too loco


Don't really give a ....toot   ha ha.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah, forget it. I'm off to get tanked... no use in getting steamed


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm at a crossroads as well


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh you guys with your..... train .... jokes...very good !!! :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Feb 19, 2012)

jakessnake3799 said:


> oh no thats sad. at least u can get out of the hospital.


No, not sad, Jake  Just a bump in the road - everyone has their battles, and I'm dealing with mine the best way possible.


grannieannie said:


> People with chronic conditions often develop a weird sense of humour....you should here the jokes I make about my mastectomy.... :lol:





Defective said:


> The Jokes I make about epilepsy and iih incredible. You can't dwell on chronic conditions





newtolovingsnake said:


> I think it probably becomes necessary to joke about these things other wise you must just die a little inside with every setback. its awesome that you and trouble can still see the funny side of things... Alot of people would just curl up in a corner and cry.


That's exactly it! If we couldn't joke about it in our own way, we'd be an emotional mess, curled up in the corner in the foetal possition rocking back n forth haha. Defective - It's a shock to the system when someone with the chronic illness the joke is about actually tells the joke! One of my friends who has epilepsy told me a joke and I sat that like O.O until she said "it's fine, I am allowed to joke about it, too! It's just not funny when people say it with no compassion & don't take it as a joke" from that day on, I don't take anything too seriously - for me, life is too short! Mostly everyone around me will live late into their 50's-70's, and I'll be lucky to have another 5-10yrs at best - so bring it on! haha.


Tahlia said:


> I'll hopefully be seeing a friend who is getting out of prison today. Apparently he has a lot of interesting stories to tell us! After that we'll probably ride our motorcycles


I hope you have a lovely day, Tahlia! Freedom will be so sweet for your mate. Enjoy it, and I do hope you go bike riding (I want to see that tea party :lol: )


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

Bombing of Darwin commemoration, then beer & cricket, or......maybe some ales with the diggers at the RSL.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I think it probably becomes necessary to joke about these things other wise you must just die a little inside with every setback. its awesome that you and trouble can still see the funny side of things... Alot of people would just curl up in a corner and cry.


she is a trooper, if not a little withdrawn at times 



Surroundx said:


> It's a book advocating atheism, which is the view that god does not exist


What do you know about God and atheism at a whopping 23 years old???


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

Trouble said:


> I have Cystic Fibrosis & currently waiting for a double lung transplant



OMG! wishing you a transplant. 

Its sad that someone must die but if it helps I know a few people who would help the world if they did.
All the best


----------



## Trouble (Feb 19, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> she is a trooper, if not a little withdrawn at times



Only withdrawn when I have a lot on my mind ..... 



Manda1032 said:


> OMG! wishing you a transplant.
> 
> Its sad that someone must die but if it helps I know a few people who would help the world if they did.
> All the best



Thank you, Manda. That means alot to me 
Yes, it is quite sad someone has to die - trust me, that fact definitely plays havock on the emotions. As a few of my friends who have gone through txplant already have said "the person signed up as an organ donor for a reason, they knew that they would die one day, and this is there final wish" and that definitely helps  
Thank you x


----------



## Defective (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey trouble here's a few epileptic jokes for you: how do you like your martini's? Shaken or stirred?
What do you get if you give an epileptic a chocolate milk? A chocolate milkshake!! 
When mum tells me if I had half a brain I'd be dangerous I tell her i do have only half a functioning brain.. the left side is mush. I bring a whole new meaning to 'crooked as a dogs hind leg'
What does an epileptic get...front passenger road rage!!

If I couldn't laugh at those I'd be screwed


----------



## Trouble (Feb 20, 2012)

Defective said:


> Hey trouble here's a few epileptic jokes for you: how do you like your martini's? Shaken or stirred?
> What do you get if you give an epileptic a chocolate milk? A chocolate milkshake!!
> When mum tells me if I had half a brain I'd be dangerous I tell her i do have only half a functioning brain.. the left side is mush. I bring a whole new meaning to 'crooked as a dogs hind leg'
> What does an epileptic get...front passenger road rage!!
> ...



:lol::lol: they're good. The first two are sort of along the same lines as what my friend told me - I can't remember the joke properly though :?


----------



## cwebb (Feb 20, 2012)

First day of o week for the second year in a row haha

traffic light party tomorrow night. not leaving til i find someone to come home with me!

And of course slicing meat for the fine people of bathole


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 20, 2012)

Going to pet store to get some supplies for my new python.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

Mastectomy humour....... Just call me lefty ... half man, half woman.... my false boob is the best boob I've ever had, it'll never sag. Once a friend of my husbands came to visit, I told him to close his eyes and hold out his hand....I put the prosthetis in his hand, when he opened his eyes he just about went purple with embarrassment, then we all laughed and he said, well now I can brag I've held Annies boob and Brian (my hubby) didn't mind. :lol: Lots of things happen where you joke about it. I heard one lady say her false one wasn't in her bra properly and she bent down to feed her cat and the boob fell out into her cats dinner......there are lots of stories !!


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 20, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> What do you know about God and atheism at a whopping 23 years old???



Don't let my age fool you. It's not what I know, it's what I can _prove_ that counts. But to stick with just some of what I know: I know that atheism is not as "popular" as it could be because of a consistent misunderstanding of the theory of evolution, which is a great shame. One of the major reasons for this is that the term theory is being used in a very different sense than it's common usage. Not only are they homonyms, but they're almost antonyms as well.

I also know that there is still some disagreement over whether the atheist position is a positive or negative one, as well as exactly how to define atheism. Several prominent atheists have popularized the view that atheism is simply a lack of belief in god. However this is clearly incorrect since that would render the atheist and [temporary] agnostic positions as virtually synonymous (well, it's not quite that simple).

Regarding past (and contemporaneous) attempts of other atheists to either disprove god's existence, or show why it is very unlikely, I myself am not convinced that any have succeeded in showing anything really, so I can quite easily see why no theist or deist finds the atheist position particularly persuasive either. A rational defence of the atheist worldview is sorely needed, which includes a complete explanation of both the origin and existence of the universe. I'm not saying I can fully deliver that; I don't think anybody ever could. We humans are simply too limited in our ability to grasp many things. Perhaps "why is there something rather than nothing?" as Leibniz asked, is a fideistic question (that is, humans are physically incapable of answering it).

I won't say to much about my own attempt. Suffice to say, at this point it seems to me that, having been involved in many debates with believers, and having read all of the various arguments for god's existence (well all of the major ones anyway), all of them are fundamentally flawed. I do think it's possible to disprove god's existence, or at least the god of many theologians aka the god of the Ontological argument (i.e. a being greater than which nothing can be conceived).

I'm always interested in friendly discussion with persons of worldviews other than my own. So feel free to PM me


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> Don't let my age fool you. It's not what I know, it's what I can _prove_ that counts. But to stick with just some of what I know: I know that atheism is not as "popular" as it could be because of a consistent misunderstanding of the theory of evolution, which is a great shame. One of the major reasons for this is that the term theory is being used in a very different sense than it's common usage. Not only are they homonyms, but they're almost antonyms as well.
> 
> I also know that there is still some disagreement over whether the atheist position is a positive or negative one, as well as exactly how to define atheism. Several prominent atheists have popularized the view that atheism is simply a lack of belief in god. However this is clearly incorrect since that would render the atheist and [temporary] agnostic positions as virtually synonymous (well, it's not quite that simple).
> 
> ...



I'm sure what you're saying is very interesting to those who are interested, but I'm a little worried that it might be on the verg of breaking the forum rules of discussing religion....although I know you are not actually discussing it.....but you get my drift !!!


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 20, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> I'm sure what you're saying is very interesting to those who are interested, but I'm a little worried that it might be on the verg of breaking the forum rules of discussing religion....although I know you are not actually discussing it.....but you get my drift !!!



I'm well aware of the ban on talking about religion Annie, as evidenced by my disclaimer on my thread regarding macroevolution.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 20, 2012)

I am going to be really thankful if I can breath properly when I wake up  (flu) Have to take mini me to school then do copious amounts of paper work for the Father.... Play with my snake and rearrange the new enclosure for the new addition who hopefully arrives at the latter part of this week. I refuse to do house work to tomorrow because I can lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 20, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> I am going to be really thankful if I can breath properly when I wake up  (flu) Have to take mini me to school then do copious amounts of paper work for the Father.... Play with my snake and rearrange the new enclosure for the new addition who hopefully arrives at the latter part of this week. I refuse to do house work to tomorrow because I can lol




sorry grannie, total OT.....

Welcome back hunney! good to see you on here again.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> I'm well aware of the ban on talking about religion Annie, as evidenced by my disclaimer on my thread regarding macroevolution.



Oh yes right, you did the one on macroevolution too....of course. I personally think it would be good if we could have a space where we could discuss such things....but it's against the rules....so that's that. 



newtolovingsnake said:


> sorry grannie, total OT.....
> 
> Welcome back hunney! good to see you on here again.



Ummmmm, I don't think I went anywhere....LOL....actually I think I've been quite vocal lately....too vocal for some actually.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 20, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Ummmmm, I don't think I went anywhere....LOL....actually I think I've been quite vocal lately....too vocal for some actually.


 pmsl~ I meant me!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> pmsl~ I meant me!!!!



Oh dear....sorry....my brain gets a bit befuddled sometimes....I put it down to old age...LOL


----------

